# Which commercial, three phase, two group machine shall I buy?



## Tait (Sep 9, 2017)

I've been looking at Conti Monte Carlo. It's been recommended where i'm based in Norwich by some local cafe owners I know.









How do I choose? What is the best brand? What features to look out for in a commercial machine?

I'm if course hoping it will service a busy cafe / deli.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There are some key things that affect the decision



Maintenance and the availability/closeness of a company that can maintain the machine


Look for something reliable, single or 3 phase depending on number of customers, easy to maintain and minimal maintenance, sometimes simpler is better


2 groups is usually enough for the smaller environment


Brand is unimportant, as they are all much of a muchness, point 1 is more important


A really good/quick grinder is essential. e.g. Mythos


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

There are broadly two types of people who sell coffee machines:

1. Box shifters who will disappear after the sale.

2. Coffee roasters who want their coffee to taste good so sell and maintain machinery.

Ask what happens when/if it goes wrong and also since you are going to be spending a lot of money, pick something which you find beautiful.

Oh one last thing, shot timers.


----------

